# Best pressure washer for me?



## Bumptious (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey everybody, 

I'm new to this forum so move this post if I am in the wrong thread. 

I'm looking into getting a pressure washer for myself because I found so many things I can use it for. I'm trying to decide to either invest in an expensive gas unit or just go electric. The things I will for sure be using the pressure washer for is to wash my truck, wash my quad and dirt bike, and clean my garage floor. And then I have been looking into surface cleaners for my driveway. I've seen a few videos online showing that the electric power washer works okay with that attachment. I don't know much about pressure washers, but I understand the basic specs. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tafinami (Feb 22, 2018)

Checking the Karcher and Zinsano catalogues the sort of size pressure washer machines I am looking at deliver between 300 and 400 litres/hr. The higher the flow rate you want the higher the pressure rating, and so the cost goes up quickly. The Zinsano Arctic I posted the photo of above delivers 360 litres/hr at 120 Bar which sounds OK - what do you think?


----------



## toumix23 (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm not sure whether you found the right one or not yet , I think that getting an electric washer for light to medium tasks will get you the best value for your money , here's a list of some washers reviewed : best electric pressure washers


----------



## rkalip (May 8, 2018)

I am no expert on this topic but I believe the Gas Pressure Washer is the way to go.
The Electric Pressure Washer is light duty and are useful for washing cars etc but for the garage floor and driveway etc.
The Electric Pressure Washer would be a struggle, and would take forever to wash the driveways etc.
Plus, the Gas-Powered Washers are durable and long lasting if properly maintained,.
I purchased a 2700, PSI Gas Pressure washer and I have no regrets.
That's just, my two cents on this topic


----------



## thebest (Aug 18, 2018)

hi,
check out, top pressure washer list from here - pressure washer reviews we did detailed reviewed with pros and cons.

If you're interested in best electric pressure washer and best gas pressure washer you can also, check out that article too.


----------



## daviddam (Oct 28, 2018)

Pros and Cons: Gas vs. Electric Pressure Washers

When buying a pressure washer that is meant to be used for cleaning a car, the options are almost endless. You have to think about price, cleaning performance, ease of use, durability, and warranty, among other things. Nonetheless, one of the first considerations would be whether you should go for an electric pressure washer or one that is gas-powered.

To provide you with a better understanding of which one is more suitable for your needs, in this section, we will have a look at the pros and cons of each of them.

Electric Pressure Washers

As the name shows, this type would require a supply of electricity to be powered. There is a plug that needs to be connected to an electrical current.

Pros:

Affordable: Compared to its counterpart, the electric pressure washers are generally cheaper, making it the perfect choice for people who have a tight budget.
Lightweight: Because there is no gas tank that needs to be filled, another advantage is that it usually has minimal weight. This means that moving it around will be easier, and hence, it can minimize fatigue.
Operates Quietly: Using a pressure washer can be annoying, basically because it can produce a loud noise. Luckily, if it is electric, more often than not, the noise can be kept to a minimum.
Easy to Use: If you want a pressure washer that is user-friendly, this will be a good choice. You simply have to push the start button and the engine will be activated.
Cons:

Limited Power: If you look at the technical specifications of electric pressure washers, one thing you will easily notice is that they are less powerful. This means that they must be limited to small and medium-duty cleaning applications.
Lack of Portability: With an electric pressure washer, you need to have a supply of electricity, which makes it not portable. Also, the length of the cord might limit your movements.
Gas Pressure Washers

For more demanding cleaning applications, pressure washers that are powered by gas can be the better alternative.

Pros:

Powerful Cleaning Performance: Without a doubt, this is its biggest advantage over its electric counterparts. It is perfect for industrial and heavy-duty applications. This is an ideal investment for a car wash shop because of its incredible power.
Portable: If you need to clean cars in different locations or in places where there is no supply of electricity, this type should be your choice. there is no power cord. It can be heavy, but given the fact that most of them have well-designed wheels, moving it around will be almost effortless on your end.
Cleans Quickly: Because of the powerful motor, it will allow you to accomplish a cleaning task quicker, even when you have to deal with tough stain and dirt.
Cons:

Requires More Maintenance: One of the drawbacks is that it requires more effort when it comes to maintenance. To be specific, you will need to check oil levels and make sure gas is drained prior to storage.
Expensive: The power of this pressure washer is the reason why it is more expensive. Most novices stay away from its because of its high price.
Best Electric Pressure Washers for Cars:

Sun Joe SPX3000 Electric Pressure Washer

Karcher K5 Electric Pressure Washer

AR Blue Clean AR383 Electric Pressure Washer

Greenworks GPW1951 Pressure Washer


----------

